# LG Roll Call



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Who's going to be out there


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:cheesy: :wave:


----------



## davidm63 (Mar 16, 2004)

I gonna try, my 1st baby is due that week, I'll see what happens.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

U KNOW SOCIOS Will BE OUT THERE REPRESENTING!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 14 2006, 05:17 PM~4620329
> *U KNOW SOCIOS WOULD BE OUT THERE REPRESENTING!
> 
> *


WOULD OR WILL?????


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

IN THE "V"


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 14 2006, 05:37 PM~4620474
> *WOULD OR WILL?????
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

EVERYONE SHOULD PROTEST THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!! WHY SUPPORT A GREEDY, GRUMPY OLD MAN!!!! THIS MAN TALKS ABOUT RAZA!!!!! THEN WHY DOES HE CHEAT HIS OWN PEOPLE? BECAUSE GREED IS THE ROOT OF ALL EVIL!!!!!
GOOD LUCK TO ALL THOSE THAT SUPPORT THIS MAN'S FAILURE. :thumbsdown:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by davidm63_@Jan 14 2006, 02:59 PM~4619622
> *I gonna try, my 1st baby is due that week, I'll see what happens.
> *



GOOD LUCK WITH D BABY! uffin: 



[attachmentid=423542]



:biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 14 2006, 07:13 PM~4621514
> *EVERYONE SHOULD PROTEST THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!! WHY SUPPORT A GREEDY, GRUMPY OLD MAN!!!! THIS MAN TALKS ABOUT RAZA!!!!! THEN WHY DOES HE CHEAT HIS OWN PEOPLE? BECAUSE GREED IS THE ROOT OF ALL EVIL!!!!!
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL THOSE THAT SUPPORT THIS MAN'S FAILURE. :thumbsdown:
> *



Have you tried talkin to him about it?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Jan 15 2006, 09:03 AM~4624986
> *Have you tried talkin to him about it?
> *


he don't care


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Jan 15 2006, 09:03 AM~4624986
> *Have you tried talkin to him about it?
> *


why try teaching an old dog new tricks?


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese+Jan 15 2006, 09:35 AM~4625146-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's doing shows in our area.


----------



## ghost (Dec 14, 2005)

hey big dadda you are right the guys need to get together but if its going to turn into a big [email protected]#% you fest noone is goin to listen . so each club needs to get one representative and meet with him then something can get resolved . but what the hell lets put all the B.S. aside and get together and have a good time at the shows


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghost_@Jan 15 2006, 01:36 PM~4626220
> *. but what the hell lets put all the B.S. aside and get together and have a good time at the shows
> *


exactally, I'm sure what ever the problem is it could be resolved by a couple phone calls.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Jan 15 2006, 04:28 PM~4626810
> *exactally, I'm sure what ever the problem is it could be resolved by a couple phone calls.
> *


THE PROBLEM IS LARRY LIES, PROMOTES THESE SHOWS WITH CASH PRIZES AND WHEN IT COMES TIME TO PAY OUT ITS LIKE OPPS SORRY ........


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Larry is just like that. I remember about two years ago at the woodland show, they didnt start judging the bikes till 4:30pm. We were all pissed and we made sure and brought it to one of the LG guys. That guy told Larry and Larry basiclly said Tell them to wait and be judged or they can just go home.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2006, 09:44 PM~4629597
> *Larry is just like that. I remember about two years ago at the woodland show, they didnt start judging the bikes till 4:30pm. We were all pissed and we made sure and brought it to one of the LG guys. That guy told Larry and Larry basiclly said Tell them to wait and be judged or they can just go home.
> *


SHIT AT THE SAME SHOW I BROUGHT MY CAR UP FROM THE BAY TO SAC TO HOP AND WHEN I GOT THERE THEY SAID OHH YA UM THE HOP WAS CANCELED BUT WE ARE HAVING A TUGOWAR??? WTF THEY WAS EVEN STILL ANNOUNCING A HOP ON THE RADIO THAT DAY WHILE WE WERE AT THE SHOW :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 15 2006, 09:00 PM~4629740
> *SHIT AT THE SAME SHOW I BROUGHT MY CAR UP FROM THE BAY TO SAC TO HOP AND WHEN I GOT THERE THEY SAID OHH YA UM THE HOP WAS CANCELED BUT WE ARE HAVING A TUGOWAR??? WTF THEY  WAS EVEN STILL ANNOUNCING A HOP ON THE RADIO THAT DAY WHILE WE WERE AT THE SHOW :uh:
> *


I know. Larry is like that I guess. Everyone says boycott LG or stop going to the shows, he wronged me or something else. He did whatever he did and it is on him to fix the relationships with people.


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

:machinegun: :guns: FUCK LG


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i go to a show to kick back and have fun with other lowriders, not for a trophy or anything like that! cruising has already died around here so i am not about to start boycotting shows so we loose them too!


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

everyone can do what they want when they want, this is a forum to express one's feeling's, if everyone wants to go to his show great, me and my club won't and that's just us. we don't need show's well just get in our rides and ride, and that's our show...... so do what you will just watch your pocket, because larry will have his hand in it.


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

hopefully it doesnt rain.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghost_@Jan 15 2006, 02:36 PM~4626220
> *hey big dadda you are right the guys need to get together but if its going to turn into a big  [email protected]#% you fest noone is goin to listen . so each club needs to get one representative and meet with him then something can get resolved . but what the hell lets put all the B.S. aside and get together and have a good time at the shows
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Jan 16 2006, 07:42 AM~4631805
> *everyone can do what they want when they want, this is a forum to express one's feeling's, if everyone wants to go to his show great, me and my club won't and that's just us. we don't need show's well just get in our rides and ride, and that's our show...... so do what you will just watch your pocket, because larry will have his hand in it.
> *



Second on that!!!!!!

Quote " No pendejo is gonna make money out of me" el larry.

but he still makin money out of us... i'll leave it to that..

he wont be makin money out of me thats for sure!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 16 2006, 01:20 AM~4631028
> *i go to a show to kick back and have fun with other lowriders, not for a trophy or anything like that! cruising has already died around here so i am not about to start boycotting shows so we loose them too!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 16 2006, 12:20 AM~4631028
> *i go to a show to kick back and have fun with other lowriders, not for a trophy or anything like that! cruising has already died around here so i am not about to start boycotting shows so we loose them too!
> *


 :thumbsup: 

lg prod.
831-636-0301


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 16 2006, 01:20 AM~4631028
> *i go to a show to kick back and have fun with other lowriders, not for a trophy or anything like that! cruising has already died around here so i am not about to start boycotting shows so we loose them too!
> *



I SECOND THIS!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

am there... :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Jan 16 2006, 10:58 PM~4638169
> *am there... :biggrin:
> *


better than pm :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MONSTER831_@Jan 15 2006, 11:13 PM~4630650
> *:machinegun:  :guns: FUCK LG
> *



Hey lil jess that belongs in offtopic and this not off topic :roflmao:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4591239


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 15 2006, 10:00 PM~4629740
> *SHIT AT THE SAME SHOW I BROUGHT MY CAR UP FROM THE BAY TO SAC TO HOP AND WHEN I GOT THERE THEY SAID OHH YA UM THE HOP WAS CANCELED BUT WE ARE HAVING A TUGOWAR??? WTF THEY  WAS EVEN STILL ANNOUNCING A HOP ON THE RADIO THAT DAY WHILE WE WERE AT THE SHOW :uh:
> *


I remember that.... :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Jan 17 2006, 07:32 AM~4639417
> *Hey lil jess that belongs in offtopic and this not off topic :roflmao:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4591239
> *



DAMM FOOL DON'T U HAVE ANYTHING BETTER 2 DO?


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 17 2006, 10:41 AM~4640441
> *DAMM FOOL DON'T U HAVE ANYTHING BETTER 2 DO?
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Ah NO,,,,,,,,not really :dunno: 



































































































and you :twak:


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

CANT WAIT TO SEE A SHIT LOAD OF CLEAN RIDES IN V-TOWN!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Jan 17 2006, 08:53 PM~4645389
> *Ah NO,,,,,,,,not really  :dunno:
> and you  :twak:
> *





:nono: :nono: :nono: 


DON'T FORGET D MEETING TOMORROW!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Jan 18 2006, 02:28 PM~4650944
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE A SHIT LOAD OF CLEAN RIDES IN V-TOWN!
> *



HEY HOMIE ARE THERE ANY HOTELS NEAR BY D EVENT? :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Jan 17 2006, 07:32 AM~4639417
> *Hey lil jess that belongs in offtopic and this not off topic :roflmao:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=4591239
> *


I think u had to much Red Bull there Julian cause i know that this is not Off Topic, I'm sure we ALL know that this is not Off Topic :biggrin: hahahaha man you laughs Julian


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Anywayzz BLVD KINGS will be out there to represent our love for this sport--to have a good time and hang out with old friends


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 18 2006, 04:58 PM~4652326
> *HEY HOMIE ARE THERE ANY HOTELS NEAR BY D EVENT? :biggrin:
> *


YUP THERES A HOLIDAY INN ACROSS THE FROM THE FAIRGROUNDS! :biggrin: PLUS THERES A COUPLE MORE CLOSE BY :biggrin:


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 18 2006, 11:47 PM~4655476
> *Anywayzz BLVD KINGS will be out there to represent our love for this sport--to have a good time and hang out with old friends
> *


 :biggrin: ....................


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Jan 19 2006, 01:45 AM~4656049
> *YUP THERES A HOLIDAY INN ACROSS THE FROM THE FAIRGROUNDS! :biggrin: PLUS THERES A COUPLE MORE CLOSE BY :biggrin:
> *



THAXXX YOU DON'T HAPPEN 2 KNOW D ADDRESS 2 D FAIRGROUNDS?


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 19 2006, 08:59 AM~4657302
> *THAXXX YOU DON'T HAPPEN 2 KNOW D ADDRESS 2 D FAIRGROUNDS?
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


http://www.scfair.org/sc/MapsDirections/index.asp


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 19 2006, 10:15 AM~4657420
> *http://www.scfair.org/sc/MapsDirections/index.asp
> 
> 
> *



HEY WHAT'S UP BRO, DID U GET AN ANSWER FOR D ENGRAVING?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 19 2006, 11:51 AM~4658483
> *HEY WHAT'S UP BRO, DID U GET AN ANSWER FOR D ENGRAVING?
> 
> *


Let me find out for you.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 19 2006, 06:01 PM~4661001
> *Let me find out for you.
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

BLVD KINGS!!!!!!!! da fresno chapter will try to be out there with a few rides. 
But we will ready hit da lg show hard when it comes here at the end of april. :cheesy:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

I'll be there!!! Since it's in the 7-0-7!!!


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jan 21 2006, 02:11 AM~4672137
> *I'll be there!!!  Since it's in the 7-0-7!!!
> *


PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE 707


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

I WILL BE THERE


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

any hoppers gonna b out there?hopefully some show up .i spoke with larry on friday to confirm a hop was going to happen.


----------



## slamn78 (Dec 26, 2003)

[attachmentid=432843]
will be there reppin the 707, 831, 408,510,and the 916


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by slamn78_@Jan 22 2006, 03:04 AM~4678419
> *[attachmentid=432843]
> will be there reppin the 707, 831, 408,510,and the 916
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jan 22 2006, 02:17 AM~4678435
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Did anyone get the registration forms for the show yet? If you got 'em, can you post 'em?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Jan 22 2006, 10:02 PM~4684371
> *Did anyone get the registration forms for the show yet?  If you got 'em, can you post 'em?
> *


Click below and then in the middle to download a form.  
http://www.lgproductions.net/


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

V-Town!!!!


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

won't make this one...I'll be at the LRM Pheonix show


----------



## MADMAX4 (Oct 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 23 2006, 07:33 AM~4686013
> *won't make this one...I'll be at the LRM Pheonix show
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 23 2006, 08:33 AM~4686013
> *won't make this one...I'll be at the LRM Pheonix show
> *



GOOD LUCK HOMIE, MAKE SURE 2 POST SOME PICS!


:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 23 2006, 08:33 AM~4686013
> *won't make this one...I'll be at the LRM Pheonix show
> *


Have fun out there with all that eye candy :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MADMAX4_@Jan 23 2006, 09:44 AM~4686047
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hehehe..as a matter of fact....I'm rolling with you guys....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 23 2006, 10:14 AM~4686153
> *GOOD LUCK HOMIE, MAKE SURE 2 POST SOME PICS!
> :biggrin:
> *


you know I will...make sure you guys take a lot of pics too......I'll see what I can come up with from AZ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Does anyone know how many buildings there are there? I heard it was only one building?


----------



## VJO64 (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 23 2006, 07:46 PM~4690526
> *Does anyone know how many buildings there are there? I heard it was only one building?
> *


there are 2 buildings


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 23 2006, 07:46 PM~4690051
> *you know I will...make sure you guys take a lot of pics too......I'll see what I can come up with from AZ...
> *



FO SHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

if i dont have to work im going to make vallejo. 
the madera speed way looks to be all outdoors hpoefully he will drop the car fee since there are no buildings to my knoweledge.
p.s what are the admission fees for cars this year.


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 15 2006, 09:08 PM~4629798
> *I know. Larry is like that I guess. Everyone says boycott LG or stop going to the shows, he wronged me or something else. He did whatever he did and it is on him to fix the relationships with people.
> *


i am not defending larry or all that hes done wrong to you guys.
he runs out of trophies because he thinks theres a boycott and doesnt order enough on show day more cars always show up than he expects. right now it is hard to get everyone together to do anything about it.in northern cali there are only about a handful of promoters that i know of maybe less 4 are car clubs that through shows. what happened to gents? he used to get lots of complaints i guess he quit throwing shows.
1lg
2streetlow
3socioscc
4impalascc
forgot godscreation, uce modesto


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by umlolo_@Jan 24 2006, 10:50 AM~4694057
> *i am not defending larry or all that hes done wrong to you guys.
> he runs out of trophies because he thinks theres a boycott and doesnt order enough on show day more cars always show up than he expects. right now it is hard to get everyone together to do anything about it.in northern cali there are only about a handful of promoters that i know of maybe less 4 are car clubs that through shows. what happened to gents? he used to get lots of complaints i guess he quit throwing shows.
> 1lg
> ...


I know that there has been issues in the past but I would hate to see the LG shows go. Especially now that he added more shows.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 24 2006, 07:20 PM~4697346
> *I know that there has been issues in the past but I would hate to see the LG shows go. Especially now that he added more shows.
> *



SO WHY CAN WE JUST ALL GET ALONG.............................. :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

SI JEFE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Jan 28 2006, 10:26 AM~4722888
> *SI JEFE
> *






wap up fool............... :biggrin:


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Clown Confution Will be there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 29 2006, 10:05 PM~4731446
> *Clown Confution Will be there
> *






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jan 29 2006, 10:05 PM~4731446
> *Clown Confution Will be there
> *


what up dogg!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jan 30 2006, 01:46 PM~4735352
> *what up dogg!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


not much


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VJO64_@Jan 23 2006, 08:58 PM~4690586
> *there are 2 buildings
> *


What up homie!!!! :biggrin: cant wait to see the homies from the all the different clubs in Northern Cali


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin: dont hate on larry he gave us all free hats at cali state champianships it only took me three / four hours drive time and two hundred in gas but i got the hat :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I like my hat.  THANKS FOR THE HAT LARRY!!!! :wave: I bet you no one has said thank you or anything to him for them. It kept the sun out my eyes that day.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

THAT'S FUCKED UP I DID NOT GET A HAT.......... :angry:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

well im going to vallejo you can have my hat its a little dusty found it under the couch :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Like the homie said, I go to hang out with the homies.... yea right I go for the bikini contest. :biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

[attachmentid=450752]LG hahaha


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Cant wait to get the year started. :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 5 2006, 11:28 PM~4786048
> *Cant wait to get the year started.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 2 2006, 10:25 PM~4763578
> *well im going to vallejo  you  can have my hat its a little dusty found it under the couch :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *



THANXXXXXXXXX............ :angry:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

damn how time flies.........

i'll be there looking to take single pump :cheesy: 

any other singles planning on coming out?


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

i'll be there..hopefully my ride is done


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

MINE IS NOT DONE BUT I'LL BE THERE............................ :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 9 2006, 08:31 AM~4809838
> *MINE IS NOT DONE BUT I'LL BE THERE............................ :biggrin:
> *


Im kinda worried about my shit but Ill be there anyways.  (fingers crossed)


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey Homies looks like your having an issue with a promotor. We had the same issue here with a promotor here. We gave him a list of concerns and advised them that if the concerns were not addressed the next year we may not attend. This actually helped and most of our concerns were addressed. All were asking is to be treated fairly. Homie's don't forget YOU ARE the show, for the most part most entry's will receive no money or trophy, so keep that in mind, that's not to say that most car's will not be clean and a lot of time, money, sweat and tears go into these cars. so in the end all you want is to be treated with RESPECT.. For all the people who do place you want your trophy, money without having to go chasing anyone around. Can't say what issues you guy's have but that was what we had. 
But the only way to get anything done is to be UNITED...
Good Luck..
Ol' Man John - Homie Styln 69 Impala
Dallas Lowriders CC
Active member ULA Dallas / Ft Worth


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Larry (LG prod.) seems like a cool guy. I thought his speech in vegas was cool. If there is a serious problem I'm sure it's nothing a sit down couldn't fix. And I understand that not everyone is going to be happy all the time.


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

is it going to be indoors? :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I called and they said that there was only 40 indoor spots. We are going to show up on sunday just for the hell of it. Outdoors is cool.


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 19 2006, 06:27 PM~4883609
> *I called and they said that there was only 40 indoor spots. We are going to show up on sunday just for the hell of it. Outdoors is cool.
> *


hey socios thanks for the info,i guess we will be outdoors


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Feb 19 2006, 06:57 PM~4883859
> *hey socios thanks for the info,i guess we will be outdoors
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

2 weeks left :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 9 2006, 02:31 PM~4811717
> *Hey Homies looks like your having an issue with a promotor. We had the same issue here with a promotor here. We gave him a list of concerns and advised them that if the concerns were not addressed the next year we may not attend. This actually helped and most of our concerns were addressed. All were asking is to be treated fairly. Homie's don't forget YOU ARE the show, for the most part most entry's will receive no money or trophy, so keep that in mind, that's not to say that most car's will not be clean and a lot of time, money, sweat and tears go into these cars. so in the end all you want is to be treated with RESPECT.. For all the people who do place you want your trophy, money without having to go chasing anyone around. Can't say what issues you guy's have but that was what we had.
> But the only way to get anything done is to be UNITED...
> Good Luck..
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Feb 9 2006, 06:42 PM~4813578
> *Larry (LG prod.) seems like a cool guy. I thought his speech in vegas was cool. If there is a serious problem I'm sure it's nothing a sit down couldn't fix. And I understand that not everyone is going to be happy all the time.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

It's in the backyard, of course Im gonna be there. Fuck politics, fuck the bullshit, lets have a show. Tell all your homies to kick it off right. 

Hopefully I'll have a ride to take. The 54 is still missing some chrome, the 64 don't have an interior right now either. Will I make it??????? Hit the show and find out :biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

:thumbsup: 

I missed alot of shows... might make it to this one!


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

mi casa is su casa! lol damn im hella looking forward to meeting all of u guys at this show fuck da bullshit lets just enjoy a coo day in my lovely home :biggrin:


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows (Jul 24, 2004)

7o sev im there.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

NOW THAT'S POSITIVE ATTITUDE.............. :biggrin: ....LET'S ENJOY D SHOW...............


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

the shows getting closer :thumbsup: bout time to see some fly ass rides :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

See everybody there!!!


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

ALL OF THOSE WHO ARE COMING TO THE CAR SHOW.... IT'S GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK. NOT ONLY ARE THERE GOING TO BE CARS, FREAKS AND PIMPS AND PLAYAS, THE MARY JANE GIRLS ARE PERFORMING LIVE W/ THE DEBARGE FAMILY. ANY MORE INFORMATION, LOG ONTO 981KISSFM.COM.

NOT ONLY THAT, 98.1 KISS F.M. WILL BE IN THE HOUSE PLAYING ALL THE OLD SCHOOL MUSIC FOR ALL THE O.G.'S

LET'S KICK THIS CAR SHOW OFF WITH A BANG CAUSE THE "BAY AREA" IS ON FIRE WITH CAR SHOWS. NO FUSSIN' - NO FIGHTIN' - JUST KEEP IT COOL MON


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ill be there with green warrior bike


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 20 2006, 01:27 AM~4883609
> *I called and they said that there was only 40 indoor spots. We are going to show up on sunday just for the hell of it. Outdoors is cool.
> *


so u can show up sunday even tho u sent pre reg in?


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Someone hook me up with directions to the show... I'm coming from Salinas.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Feb 22 2006, 02:57 PM~4903882
> *Someone hook me up with directions to the show...  I'm coming from Salinas.
> *


http://www.scfair.com/sc/MapsDirections/index.asp


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 22 2006, 11:58 AM~4902702
> *so u can show up sunday even tho u sent pre reg in?
> *


yup, Im still showing up on Sunday. If there are only 40 indoor spaces then thats not a lot of room for bikes.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

might be able to make it after all,,,,,,just to hang out though


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Feb 21 2006, 02:26 PM~4895266
> *It's in the backyard, of course Im gonna be there.  Fuck politics, fuck the bullshit, lets have a show.  Tell all your homies to kick it off right.
> 
> Hopefully I'll have a ride to take.  The 54 is still missing some chrome, the 64 don't have an interior right now either.  Will I make it??????? Hit the show and find out  :biggrin:
> *


whats up homie Raj said the C.C. is leaving Sac. at about 6 in the morning are you going with us or what?


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

Lo Lystics will be there.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

11 days left :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hector Sanchez_@Feb 22 2006, 08:05 PM~4906482
> *whats up homie Raj said the C.C. is leaving Sac. at about 6 in the morning are you going with us or what?
> *


I'm trying to make it. Let's see if my chrome is done in time. If not Ill be there anyway


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 22 2006, 04:10 PM~4903977
> *http://www.scfair.com/sc/MapsDirections/index.asp
> 
> 
> *




THAXXXXXX


----------



## lowriderlovin65 (Jan 22, 2005)

low conspiracy car club will be there.. repin hard.. but i dont know if my car will make it hoping to get the chrom out the shop in time...


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Feb 23 2006, 09:58 AM~4909848
> *I'm trying to make it.  Let's see if my chrome is done in time.  If not Ill be there anyway
> *


cool man I`ll see you there then


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

VIEJITOS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 23 2006, 09:03 AM~4909891
> *THAXXXXXX
> *


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Nov 23, 2005)

Just saw this and I will be trying to get to this one. Not on here much but love to get together with others clubs for the love of the ride~


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Feb 24 2006, 12:17 PM~4919752
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Feb 24 2006, 11:17 AM~4919752
> *
> *


 :tears:  :thumbsdown:  :angry:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

any one know when they will call off the show cuz rain?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Say it so about the rain :thumbsdown: 



41chev I think the rain date is March 12


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Feb 24 2006, 08:23 PM~4923366
> *Say it so about the rain :thumbsdown:
> 41chev I think the rain date is March 12
> *


I hope it dont rain but if it does I got another week to get my shit together !! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

ya me too i need a few to clean and wax im just asking when will they call rain out i know the rain date is the 12 th


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

i hope they let us know in advance...i have to take the day off from work


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

damn hope it dont rain though


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im call them thursday to get the low down


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

If any one finds out if the show is on or not post it up and let us know :biggrin:


----------



## HPNOTIQ (Nov 23, 2005)

Tonights news cast for the weather says rain all week, including the weekend. Here is the weather from weather.com
Tonight
Feb 26 Rain / Thunder / Wind 
N/A/49° 100% 


High not valid after 2pm 
Mon
Feb 27 Rain / Thunder / Wind 
59°/47° 100% 
59°F

Tue
Feb 28 Rain / Thunder 
56°/45° 70% 
56°F

Wed
Mar 1 Partly Cloudy 
56°/42° 20% 
56°F

Check Flight Delays 
Thu
Mar 2 Rain 
52°/38° 80% 
52°F

Fri
Mar 3 Showers 
50°/35° 60% 
50°F

Sat
Mar 4 Few Showers 
55°/40° 30% 
55°F

Get Tips for Driving in the Rain 
Sun
Mar 5 Few Showers 
60°/44° 30% 
60°F

Mon
Mar 6 Showers 
61°/45° 60% 
61°F

Tue
Mar 7 Showers 
61°/43° 60% 
61°F


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

yeah this week supposed to be shitty weather. dont look to promising 
just checked weather on yahoo:

http://www.weather.com/weather/extended/US...cm_ite=CityPage

i checked yesterday just said it wuold me cloudly. now it says it will be raining. :angry: 


Mar 1 Wednesday 
Partly cloudy. Highs in the upper 50s and lows in the low 40s. 
Mar 2 Thursday 
Mainly cloudy and rainy. Highs in the low 50s and lows in the low 40s. 
Mar 3 Friday 
Chance of showers. Highs in the low 50s and lows in the upper 30s. 
Mar 4 Saturday 
Occasional showers possible. Highs in the mid 50s and lows in the low 40s. 
*Mar 5 Sunday 
Few showers. Highs in the upper 50s and lows in the mid 40s.*


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

i guess gotta wait and see


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i got my pre reg in the mail i think they maid a typo it says may 5th!!! an the bottom it says remeber rain date march 12th


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im goin to call lg thursday this week to conferm it isnt cancled or what not


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Even if it's just cloudy they should do the rain date. I wanna kick it in the cali sunshine


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Feb 27 2006, 08:10 PM~4938920
> *Even if it's just cloudy they should do the rain date.  I wanna kick it in the cali sunshine
> *


yes!! clouds make it misserble :biggrin:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Feb 27 2006, 01:10 PM~4938920
> *Even if it's just cloudy they should do the rain date.  I wanna kick it in the cali sunshine
> *


i second that :cheesy:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Feb 27 2006, 04:09 PM~4940207
> *i second that  :cheesy:
> *


YEAH, BUT WHAT IF IT SHITTY WEATHER 12TH TOO?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

actually, i kinda do what it to rain cuz of my sister birthday ont ha 7th, havin a party on sunday it hink. so i wana go, so PLEASE RAIN!!  

but maybe i can take her with me?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Feb 27 2006, 06:21 PM~4940326
> *actually, i kinda do what it to rain cuz of my sister birthday ont ha 7th, havin a party on sunday it hink. so i wana go, so PLEASE RAIN!!
> 
> but maybe i can take her with me?
> *


did I hear party?????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Feb 27 2006, 04:21 PM~4940326
> *actually, i kinda do what it to rain cuz of my sister birthday ont ha 7th, havin a party on sunday it hink. so i wana go, so PLEASE RAIN!!
> 
> but maybe i can take her with me?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

yeah i said party. but its a birthday party shes turnin 14. lol


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro+Feb 27 2006, 06:18 PM~4941194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL SORRY RAUL. BUT I REALLY WANNA GO. ID BE HELLA UPSET IF I CANT GO. SO ID RATHER GO ON THE 12TH BECAUSE IT WILL BE DEFINITE.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro+Feb 27 2006, 06:18 PM~4941194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL SORRY RAUL. BUT I REALLY WANNA GO. ID BE HELLA UPSET IF I CANT GO. SO ID RATHER GO ON THE 12TH BECAUSE IT WILL BE DEFINITE.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I just saw on the news that its going to rain on thursday and thats it. 60 degrees on Sunday. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2006, 06:50 PM~4941404
> *I just saw on the news that its going to rain on thursday and thats it. 60 degrees on Sunday.  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN! I CANT GO THEN!! SISTERS PARTY ON SUNDAY. :tears: PLEASE LET IT RAIN!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

there's always the Streetlow show in Monterey on the 2nd of April


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 27 2006, 07:07 PM~4941499
> *there's always the Streetlow show in Monterey on the 2nd of April
> *


thats farther. & i dunno what im doin that day but i know next weekend the 12th im free for SURE


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Feb 27 2006, 09:18 PM~4941519
> *thats farther. & i dunno what im doin that day but i know next weekend the 12th im free for SURE
> *


hahahah..I'm free..............but's it's the AZ show for me this weekend


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 27 2006, 07:23 PM~4941570
> *hahahah..I'm free..............but's it's the AZ show for me this weekend
> *


oh really


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

im still callin thurdsday or friday to conferm and im bringin a tarp so i can cover my shit if it do start to rain


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i called larry this morning he didnt get back to us its all good im inside every one else can just wear your lg hat


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Feb 27 2006, 07:37 PM~4941629
> *im still callin thurdsday or friday to conferm and im bringin a tarp so i can cover my shit if it do start to rain
> *


thanks cutty :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Feb 27 2006, 09:37 PM~4941627
> *oh really
> *


yup yup...take off thursday night and come home on monday.....3rd year in a row


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 27 2006, 07:50 PM~4941404
> *I just saw on the news that its going to rain on thursday and thats it. 60 degrees on Sunday.  :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: uffin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 27 2006, 10:02 PM~4942369
> *yup yup...take off thursday night and come home on monday.....3rd year in a row
> *


sounds like u got it all figured out


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 27 2006, 08:41 PM~4941667
> *i called larry this morning he didnt get back to us  its all good im inside  every one else can just wear  your lg hat
> *





BUT I DON'T HAVE AN LG HAT...............................


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Lo*Lystics will be their.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 28 2006, 10:12 AM~4945435
> *BUT I DON'T HAVE AN LG HAT...............................
> *


i told you you can have mine :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

My LG hat got all dirty.


----------



## ghost (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 28 2006, 11:12 AM~4945435
> *BUT I DON'T HAVE AN LG HAT...............................
> *




quit bein a waa waa for the hat get there on time next time and u will get one 
haha jk jess talk 2 u later


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ghost_@Feb 28 2006, 11:07 AM~4945935
> *quit bein a waa waa for the hat get there on time next time and u will get one
> haha jk jess talk 2 u later
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

just talked to larry and he siad


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 28 2006, 12:25 PM~4946048
> *just talked to larry and he siad
> *


...................................WHAT
:dunno:


----------



## ghost (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 28 2006, 12:25 PM~4946048
> *just talked to larry and he siad
> *



what did larry say??????????????


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

whats the news is it on or not? so i can plan accordingly


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

GIVE THIS ***** A DRUMROLL OR SUMTHIN!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

he siad all call ya right back :twak: :banghead:


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 28 2006, 12:31 PM~4946139
> *he siad  all call ya right back :twak:  :banghead:
> *


 :uh: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 28 2006, 01:31 PM~4946139
> *he siad  all call ya right back :twak:  :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

actually before i could get a word in about the rain he started telling me why there :uh: was only one building and thats why there is a limeted amount of indoor spots he then said thats why you probably didnt get indoor then asked me if that answered my question lol na larry what about rain ? he siad he'd call me right back :0 :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

:roflmao: SOUNDS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE A GREAT SHOW


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lmfao ask larry bout the may 5th typo as a joke


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Has anyone else gotten there pre reg?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

ok i got it he said


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

its still on :biggrin: if its going to be called on the count of rain it wont be untill friday am so now we know ..... p/s bring your lg hat


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 28 2006, 02:06 PM~4946875
> *its still on  :biggrin:  if its going to be called on the count of rain it wont be untill friday  am  so now we know ..... p/s bring your lg hat
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Feb 28 2006, 01:58 PM~4946798
> *Has anyone else gotten there pre reg?
> *


Got mine on Sat. Its said may 5th


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I got mine and it does say may 5th. I dont know if its the form they mailed out last time or?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

05 
Sunday 

Showers 
High 59°F
Low 46°F 

Precip. 40 % 


:0


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

channel 7 said it would be dry on sunday....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i think it's just to early to tell it changes every day im just gunna wait for the friday call i'll post it up as soon as he calls me.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

yeaH closer day is, its better to tell. its still kinda early to teLL.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

everyones gettin differnt wearther readings lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I saw It was going to be 67 degrees and sunny.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

i am confused


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Feb 28 2006, 08:25 PM~4949628
> *i am confused
> *


its okay


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

LOL THE REPORTS SUCK! JUST WAIT TILL IT GETS CLOSER TO SUNDAY.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

ya worse than woundering if santa clause is coming :angry:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Thats true everyday it changes> I talked to Larry he said he only has 50 slots for indoors so guess everyone will be outside---hope it's nice


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Larry said he will let everyone know on Friday if the show is still on


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

Daily Details for
Vallejo, CA On The Spot Weather
Choose LocationSchoolsGolf CoursesIntersectionsLocal ParksAirportsEvent VenuesSki AreasNew Search 

Sun, Mar 5 
Day Night 



Showers High
61°F

Precip
40% 

Wind: SSE 13 mph 
Max. Humidity: 68% 
UV Index: 4 Moderate 


Sunrise: 6:35 AM PT 
Avg. High: 62°F 
Record High: 78°F (1972) 



Showers Overnight Low
49°F

Precip
60% 

Wind: S 9 mph 
Max. Humidity: 78% 


Sunset: 6:06 PM PT 
Avg. Low: 44°F 
Record Low: 31°F (1976) 



Last Updated Wednesday, Mar 1, 8:17 AM Pacific Standard Time


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghost_@Feb 28 2006, 12:07 PM~4945935
> *quit bein a waa waa for the hat get there on time next time and u will get one
> haha jk jess talk 2 u later
> *





PINCHE GHOST YOUR BUYING ON SUNDAY FOCKER.......................... :biggrin: 





[attachmentid=482177]


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Im not sure I trust weather.com anymore. Im just going to wait and see.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2006, 09:37 AM~4952733
> *Im not sure I trust weather.com anymore. Im just going to wait and see.
> *


 :uh: duhh raul


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Mar 1 2006, 09:55 AM~4952881
> *:uh:  duhh raul
> *


Go back to sleep. :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hahah


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2006, 09:57 AM~4952900
> *Go back to sleep.  :angry:
> *


shut uppp :0


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2006, 09:57 AM~4952900
> *Go back to sleep.  :angry:
> *


go back to work :uh: :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Mar 1 2006, 05:09 PM~4952994
> *go back to work  :uh:  :angry:
> *


go back to school


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 1 2006, 10:13 AM~4953027
> *go back to school
> *


i am in school. art period 2. whats ur excuse?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

my excuse i just woke up


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Mar 1 2006, 10:09 AM~4952994
> *go back to work  :uh:  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 1 2006, 10:33 AM~4953212
> *:roflmao:
> *


lol :cheesy:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

new just said rain sat and then rain sunday afternoon i think it should be called off


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Think it will be. Hope it does not rain the weekend after


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

yeah dont sound to promising..


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

10 o clock news sunday rain north that where vallejo at!


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 1 2006, 10:50 PM~4958085
> *10 o clock news sunday rain north that where vallejo at!
> *


yeah just watched news and said rain again on sunday. and today in vallejo


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I JUST TALK 2 LARRY N HE SAID THAT D DECISION WILL BE MADE TOMORROW MORNING....................


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

i guess we wait & see ill tomorrow morning


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Looking good....so far.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

we'll see i guess


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USCA1184.html :uh:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

Sunday: Cloudy, periods of rain. Highs in the upper 50s and lows in the upper 40s.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

it better be called for next weekend !!! i aint takin my shit out to get wet


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 2 2006, 07:03 PM~4963738
> *it better be called for next weekend !!! i aint takin my shit out to get wet
> *


i dont think anybody does


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

weather for next weekend is a whole hella alot better am clouds pm clear it shows so the fog move back in next weekend thats all


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

next weekend is HELLA far away to tell..


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I called his number & his message says the show is on the 12th


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

ReallY?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Man if it is on the 12th I hope the awards won't take forever, The Sopranos season opener is on that day. :machinegun: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Mar 2 2006, 08:50 PM~4964555
> *Man if it is on the 12th I hope the awards won't take forever, The Sopranos season opener is on that day. :machinegun:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Mar 2 2006, 09:32 PM~4964438
> *I called his number & his message says the show is on the 12th
> *



Well, it looks like I should make it then!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Why dont we all just wait till tomorrow morning and then get all worked up about it.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 2 2006, 09:00 PM~4964629
> *Well, it looks like I should make it then!!
> *


same here :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Mar 2 2006, 10:03 PM~4964648
> *same here  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

WE WILL KNOW BY TOMORROW 9 AM................... :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 2 2006, 10:19 PM~4964744
> *WE WILL KNOW BY TOMORROW 9 AM................... :biggrin:
> *


call his number it already says that he's doing it on the 12th :uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Mar 2 2006, 10:21 PM~4964762
> *call his number it already says that he's doing it on the 12th  :uh:
> *






:tears: :tears: :tears: OH WELL C U ALL NEXT WEEK ON 12TH NOW I CAN MAKE IT 2 MY HOMIES PARTY................................ :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Mar 2 2006, 10:21 PM~4964762
> *call his number it already says that he's doing it on the 12th  :uh:
> *


U RIGHT 831-636-0301


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Well that gives me i more week of preparation---and stressing :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Mar 2 2006, 08:32 PM~4964438
> *I called his number & his message says the show is on the 12th
> *


cool, i was able to get that day off....hope the ride is done by then, even though i doubt it


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

It is true the show is on the 12th--better not rain next week


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 2 2006, 09:40 PM~4964950
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: OH WELL  C U ALL NEXT WEEK ON 12TH NOW I CAN MAKE IT 2 MY HOMIES PARTY................................ :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

Yup, I can go to my sisters party then. And I can be out there for sure on the 12th! :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I JUST TALKED 2 LARRY 2 CONFIRM N YES IT'S BEEN CANCELLED BUT NEXT SUNDAY IS ON......................................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

hope the weather is promising for next week


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

me too :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:tears: :tears: :tears: It's been cancelled till next week :tears: :tears: .



Just KIDDING, the weather I hope will be better.


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

weather looks fucked for next weekend too :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

lol its to soon to tell last i looked for weather next weekend was am fog and pm clear


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

well thats means ill be out there for sure!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 2 2006, 09:57 PM~4964605
> *AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIT!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hey nol so does this mean you`r car will be done for next week? :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hector Sanchez_@Mar 4 2006, 09:00 AM~4974933
> *hey nol so does this mean you`r car will be done for next week? :biggrin:
> *



it's looking good for next week.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

the weather is nice today too!  ! o well i guess we have another week to get cars done


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

And they better have ALL the trophies at the show. None of this we ran out shit. :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 4 2006, 05:26 PM~4976600
> *And they better have ALL the trophies at the show. None of this we ran out shit.  :biggrin:
> *


Yup, I second this! :thumbsup: 



Yea it has been some good weather out this way so far, the only thing that it is getting real cold out here. :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

they said rain tomrow up north bay...


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks Weather Man Cutty


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

any body know if its cancelled???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EastBayRyda925_@Mar 4 2006, 07:27 PM~4977662
> *any body know if its cancelled???
> *


postponed till next weekend


----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

[attachmentid=486570]


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

See everybody next week!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 5 2006, 01:44 AM~4979185
> *See everybody next week!
> *


See ya next week homie


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Mar 5 2006, 12:44 AM~4979185
> *See everybody next week!
> *


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

damn....i was hopin it wouldnt rain..........more time to do the little things to our rides tho right? :thumbsup: 

young "Flantlands c.c." prospect will be there :biggrin: :biggrin: 
first low low show, guess its on the 12th....see ya'll there


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Man it didn't rain out this way just foggy.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

I can go now i have to figure out a ride there.. cuz im takin my lil brother. so complicated


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Mar 5 2006, 05:07 PM~4980194
> *I can go now i have to figure out a ride there.. cuz im takin my lil brother. so complicated
> *


your bf aint goin ? y dont he give ua ride :uh:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 5 2006, 10:20 AM~4980273
> *your bf aint goin ? y dont he give ua ride :uh:
> *


Of course hes going. Im bringing the little one though


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Mar 5 2006, 05:32 PM~4980337
> *Of course hes going. Im bringing the little one though
> *


y do u need to figure out a ride then? he aint takin his own girl? thats fuked :0


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 5 2006, 10:36 AM~4980362
> *y do u need to figure out a ride then? he aint takin his own girl? thats fuked :0
> *


Lol no its not even like that cutty. I dont think my mom would want him to drive my little brother cuz hes 5 and all that i dont know. We willh see. :biggrin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

*I'm guessing more people are going now that its rescheudled?*


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 5 2006, 10:36 AM~4980362
> *y do u need to figure out a ride then? he aint takin his own girl? thats fuked :0
> *


it aint even like that man 
she is bringin her little brothere 
and i dont want to be responsible if anything were to happen to him you know


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

no rain yet! :dunno: fuck the weather man! he dont know chit!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

rumour has it that next week there will be to buildings for inside spots


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Mar 5 2006, 12:57 PM~4980770
> *no rain yet! :dunno: fuck the weather man! he dont know chit!
> *







PINCHE WEATHER MAN :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 5 2006, 06:58 PM~4980771
> *rumour has it  that next week there will be to buildings for inside spots
> *


who gettin the spots?


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Mar 5 2006, 12:57 PM~4980770
> *no rain yet! :dunno: fuck the weather man! he dont know chit!
> *


my bad just started to sprinkle out here in south vallejo! :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

the show was just on the radio station for march 12


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 5 2006, 03:46 PM~4981792
> *the show was just on the radio station for march 12
> *


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Would of been tearing down my car right now getting ready for the awards.


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

*So, this is bascially what is going on, this weekend i have a full house. 3 Cousins and Little brother coming over + my sister + me + my dad + my step mom in one house. VERY full. They stayin till sunday so, i dont know if they be happy if i go. But i gotta go! :biggrin: I just HAVE to *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

damn the news for this weekend look worse..they said cold storm and more snow... i hope they get all indoor it would be nice i might not show up if its on and raining


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

News said all the way till next monday will be raining-might be cancelled again--hope not


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Damn.. sopposed to be hella cold by the end of the week.. *


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

*If it rains next weekend are they going to just cancel the vallejo show or reschedule?* :dunno:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Hope the weather holds up for next week, Stockton wants to go! Thats if we get back from Arizona, this is a long fucking ride! Thank God for technoligy and the lap top I'm writing on, Wireless internet homeboy!! :biggrin:


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Mar 6 2006, 01:26 PM~4987483
> *If it rains next weekend are they going to just cancel the vallejo show or reschedule? :dunno:
> *


ttt


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

ya what go on if it rain this weekend too?


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Good question.. *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

well weather now show rain saturday party cloudy sunday :0


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

*TTT*


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

78linc u the weather man for that area!lol


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

looks like nother fucked up weekend.. showers sat and sunday now


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

I read that its going to be cloudy chances of rain on sat, and partly cloudy on sunday!


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Mar 7 2006, 11:18 PM~4999395
> *I read that its going to be cloudy chances of rain on sat, and partly cloudy on sunday!
> *


i saw that too...


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 7 2006, 07:34 PM~4997710
> *78linc u the weather man for that area!lol
> *


shit i find myself checking all the fucking weather sources since last week! :biggrin:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

yup news said its going to rain with lows in the 30's maybe even some snow  :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

the news tonight said showers all thru the weekend..


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

i bet the weather channel getting higher ratings because of us lol i stay checking on it but yea rain on friday and sat, sunday still lookin good :cheesy:


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Mar 8 2006, 12:37 AM~4999515
> *i bet the weather channel getting higher ratings because of us lol i stay checking on it but yea rain on friday and sat, sunday still lookin good :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: *a huevo!!!!*


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

so if this show gets cancelled does anyone know when the re-schedule date would be????????? :uh:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

Today 

Partly Cloudy 


High: 60°
Low: 45° 

Tomorrow 
Partly Cloudy 


High: 58°
Low: 39° 
Friday 

Showers 


High: 50°
Low: 36° 
Friday 

Showers 


High: 49°
Low: 34° 

*SUNDAY * 
Partly Cloudy 


High: 53°
Low: 36°


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

well i just talked to god and he siad we can have the show with out rain


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 8 2006, 08:29 AM~5000813
> *well i just talked to god and he siad we can have the show with out rain
> *






:0 :0 :0 





DID U TALKED 2 HIM IN PERSON OR U CALLED HIM uffin:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

Lolokay


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 8 2006, 09:35 AM~5001179
> *:0  :0  :0
> DID U TALKED 2 HIM IN PERSON OR U CALLED HIM uffin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 8 2006, 07:29 AM~5000813
> *well i just talked to god and he siad we can have the show with out rain
> *


u think u can talk to god one mo time n tell him to keep the police away from me and my pahtnas =]


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Mar 8 2006, 12:01 PM~5002690
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ay so waza foolio u bouta roll out the 66? :cheesy: i been told u.... if u need help im down!


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Mar 8 2006, 01:46 PM~5002932
> *ay so waza foolio u bouta roll out the 66?  :cheesy: i been told u.... if u need help im down!
> *


gotta get a new battery and put the dash back in get it insured and get tags! allota shit! fuck it ima just start tearing it down!


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

*So.. who wants to carpool?*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Mar 8 2006, 06:37 PM~5005449
> *So.. who wants to carpool?
> *


goodluck.


----------



## EastBayRyda925 (Jan 12, 2005)

"Roll Call" playas!!.........Who else is comin???














prospect shirt :biggrin: (ill be wearin it at the show  )


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

So is it going to happen this weekend?


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I hope so, let's hope the rain stays away!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

he said wear your pinche hat and its all good


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Looks like partly cloudy for Sunday....high of 51 degrees. Just bring a jacket and it's on....


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Heard it's going to rain


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Yeah, Raul, why dont you carpool with me? 3 extra people in your car*  Hahaha


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

still says partly cloudy....20% chance of precipitation.


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE RAIN TO ME :angry: 

http://www.weather.com/outlook/homeandgard...184?from=search


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Mar 9 2006, 10:05 AM~5009198
> *LOOKS LIKE RAIN TO ME :angry:
> 
> http://www.weather.com/outlook/homeandgard...184?from=search
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 
i hope shit changes by sunday. supposed to rain today but its sunny and clear sky wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Mar 9 2006, 06:57 AM~5008419
> *Yeah, Raul, why dont you carpool with me? 3 extra people in your car   Hahaha
> *


 :uh: Arent you supposed to be in Class?


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

Sunday: Occasional showers possible. Highs in the low 50s and lows in the mid 30s.  :banghead:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i asked if it was possible to let us have the show!!!!

not that i wanted it to snow....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im confused :angry:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

Talked to Larry today said he will let us know about the show tomorrow at 10 am or get on line to let us know


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

THANKS 4 D UPDATE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 9 2006, 10:00 AM~5009501
> *:uh:  Arent you supposed to be in Class?
> *


HAHA, arent you supposed to be answering sum calls?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sanjo_nena408_@Mar 9 2006, 04:59 PM~5012852
> *HAHA, arent you supposed to be answering sum calls?
> *


watch it never talk to ur elders like that :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Mar 9 2006, 03:30 PM~5011680
> *Talked to Larry today said he will let us know about the show tomorrow at 10 am or get on line to let us know
> *


 :thumbsup: 



Man this shiit is crazy nice and sunny out this way, and all the sudden it gets cold later in the day and now it is raining.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

thats how it was here! i went to the dmv and got my registration taken care of, started fixin the hydraulics, and all of a sudden some dark ass clouds came and it started pouring! :angry: anybody know if there will be a second rain date?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

may be cancled and refuned the pre reg money i heard last years got cancled too


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 9 2006, 05:27 PM~5012955
> *watch it never talk to ur elders like that :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Lol :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

I heard that it's still on if it's in the rain, there's a concert going on too.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 9 2006, 07:15 PM~5013824
> *I heard that it's still on if it's in the rain, there's a concert going on too.
> *


 :thumbsdown: :nono:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Mar 10 2006, 01:06 PM~5013302
> *:thumbsup:
> Man this shiit is crazy nice and sunny out this way, and all the sudden it gets cold later in the day and now it is raining.
> *


same weather in sac


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

ha we are on the trailer


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

WERE STAYING HOME WEATHER .COM SHOWS RAIN IN VALLEJO ALL WEEKEND! :angry:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

9:13 am and waiting


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

9:55 and its hella sunny and clear in the v...not warm still cold lol but not rainin like fuckin weather channel said :angry:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

canceld :angry:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

going to be sometime in aug


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

so its cancelled for sure then....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

yup heard it from the man him self


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

he siad he will be calling next week all the pre reg people to see if they want a refund or just pre reg for a different show


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

cool thanks for the info!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

YEAH IS BEEN CANCELLED DUE TO RAIN AND LARRY SAID THAT HE IS GOING TO HAVE IT LATER IN THE SUMMER. FOR ALL ENTRIES LARRY IS GOING TO CANTACT THEM GIVE THEM A CHOICE OF A REFUND OR FOWARD IT TO THE NEXT SHOW IN FRESNO ON APRIL 23RD.



PINCHE RAIN :angry:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

this morning in salinas


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DADDA_@Mar 10 2006, 11:38 AM~5018763
> *this morning in salinas
> *





PINCHE BIG DADDA U MUST B BORED :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

fuck! it aint even raining! the weather channel said it was going to rain yesterday and it rained like at 8pm. today its supposed to be raining, and if it rains at all it will probably be late in the evening! watch it not rain at all on sunday! :angry: :angry: :angry: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

fuck just when i'm sayin it wont rain and shit. Hail starts coming down 10min later! :banghead:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

season startin off like shit


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 78Linc_@Mar 10 2006, 12:47 PM~5019258
> *fuck just when i'm sayin it wont rain and shit. Hail starts coming down 10min later! :banghead:
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


SO AS MUCH AS I HATE THE DECISION IT SEEMS LIKE D RIGHT 1.


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 10 2006, 12:51 PM~5019293
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> SO AS MUCH AS I HATE THE DECISION IT SEEMS LIKE D RIGHT 1.
> *


i'll be mad as fuck if it don't rain! now it's time to find something else to do this weekend


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

O well yup show cancelled it's snowing in Pacifica


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

look like more fiddling around this weekend to wet to do much


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i was just listening to 949 and they are still talkin about the show! i calleed them to tell them it was canceld and they said its indoor instead, anybody hear that?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I TALKED 2 LARRY N HE TOLD IT WAS CANCELLED


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

next show in fresno is rain or shine vallejo is not happinin


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

damn that sucks


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

It snowed today out this way for a little bit.  

Got the word on the way to Sac. that the show was cancelled :angry: :angry:. Coming back from Sac about 8:00 pm it looked like it was clearing.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

yeah they were just talkin about it again about dont trip if it rains, its going to be an indoor show! :twak: o well, i tried to tell them it was canceld!


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

reading the latest news just broke my heart i was hella lookin forward to this :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angry:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Mar 10 2006, 09:35 PM~5023268
> *yeah they were just talkin about it again about dont trip if it rains, its going to be an indoor show! :twak: o well, i tried to tell them it was canceld!
> *


damn that would be nice.....but its just a lie


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## sanjo_nena408 (Aug 18, 2005)

crazy weather!!!!!


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

IS IT CANCELLED OR WHAT? ANYONE KNOW


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Cancelled bro.


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 11 2006, 01:43 PM~5026827
> *Cancelled bro.
> *


thanx


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

today is a nice day where im at! sunshine few clouds


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

you forgot to say " a little bit of snow on the hills!" :biggrin: thats crazy!



> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 11 2006, 04:39 PM~5027172
> *today is a nice day where im at! sunshine few clouds
> *


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Mar 11 2006, 03:50 PM~5027497
> *you forgot to say " a little bit of snow on the hills!"  :biggrin: thats crazy!
> *


 yep!! its cold tho finna be outside in the cold for the show not to fun.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

It was sunny all day.


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

i think its goin to rain tonight and be pary cloudy tomrow but the ground would be all wet when set up time comes


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

GET OVER IT ITS CANCELED :biggrin:


----------



## Hector Sanchez (Dec 18, 2004)

does any one know if there is a new date for the show? :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

iheard movin it twards august?


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SO DID IT RAIN IN VALLEJO?


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 12 2006, 08:13 PM~5036314
> *SO DID IT RAIN IN VALLEJO?
> *


just lil **** sprinkles off n on :angry: but fairfield it was hella stormin i hada drive out there in the afternoon in my moms f150 and she forgot to tell me her whippers was garbage so im on travis doin about 15 cause i could barely see


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EastBayRyda925_@Mar 8 2006, 09:44 PM~5006384
> *"Roll Call" playas!!.........Who else is comin???
> 
> 
> ...


is this the same flatland that started in fairfield?


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 15 2006, 07:21 PM~4628224
> *THE PROBLEM IS LARRY LIES, PROMOTES THESE SHOWS WITH CASH PRIZES AND WHEN IT COMES TIME TO PAY OUT ITS LIKE OPPS SORRY ........
> *


we've been boycotting his show for three year we've had a meeting with him three year ago he said he change but no change same as bullshit so we are kool i not going to have my family gave up there hard earn cash to his show he don't care.


----------

